# A Filipino Challenged Sugar Ray Robinson!



## AnitoKid (May 30, 2008)

Here is an interesting piece of boxing history, friends!



 Did you know that a Filipino challenged Sugar Ray Robinson
for his World Welterweight Championship on June 28, 1948?
 And I kid you not! Its one awesome find!
 Much thanks for looking everyone!


*Link is here, friends!*


----------



## lklawson (Jul 21, 2008)

AnitoKid said:


> Here is an interesting piece of boxing history, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Filipine Islands have a great boxing tradition.  Goes back to the early 20th Century or earlier but, ims, its heyday was in the '50s.  

Occasionally a bruhaha will blow up over whether or not FMA triangle stepping/angulation footwork was coopted into modern gloved boxing methods sometime in the '30s to '50s.  It wasn't (there's ample evidence of angular/off-line stepping in old pugilsm manuals such as Edwards - available free for download at http://stores.lulu.com/lawson ) but it shows how (justafiably) proud Filipinos are of both their FMA and Boxing traditions.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## stickarts (Jul 21, 2008)

Great photo! Thanks for the info.


----------



## AnitoKid (Jul 21, 2008)

You're welcome, Frank!


----------

